# moving to cyprus



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Wanted to say hi to all those who are out there in sunny cyprus. Am currently in Uk but intend to move out in a couple of years. Have much research and preparation to do in the meantime. Am having appartment built at present in cyprus. Looking forwards to moving in. Any helpful links where i can find info would be very welcome. I am a trained nurse, who changed proffession and i currently run my own photography business in the uk, am looking to come out and set up in cyprus, any feedback about this idea welcome. o specailise in weddings and portraits, but am also great at sales. thanks for your help and i look forwards to meeting some of you


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum.... and Cyprus eventually! Have you decided which area you are going to live in and where you will work?

BabsM


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Dont !*



photogirl said:


> Wanted to say hi to all those who are out there in sunny cyprus. Am currently in Uk but intend to move out in a couple of years. Have much research and preparation to do in the meantime. Am having appartment built at present in cyprus. Looking forwards to moving in. Any helpful links where i can find info would be very welcome. I am a trained nurse, who changed proffession and i currently run my own photography business in the uk, am looking to come out and set up in cyprus, any feedback about this idea welcome. o specailise in weddings and portraits, but am also great at sales.
> 
> Soz .. but i have beaten you to it .... ( still i suppose i could offer her a job at 6 Euros an hour ) AHHHM ...... Yes please come , the light is loverly  Its best up North ( well away from me ) , most of the Wedding Photogs out here use Kodak Instamatics , at Weddings they throw Rice ( and bricks ) at the Photographer .... but do not worry i have a spare bullet proof vest going cheap ( only 2 careless owners )
> 
> Mike


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> photogirl said:
> 
> 
> > Wanted to say hi to all those who are out there in sunny cyprus. Am currently in Uk but intend to move out in a couple of years. Have much research and preparation to do in the meantime. Am having appartment built at present in cyprus. Looking forwards to moving in. Any helpful links where i can find info would be very welcome. I am a trained nurse, who changed proffession and i currently run my own photography business in the uk, am looking to come out and set up in cyprus, any feedback about this idea welcome. o specailise in weddings and portraits, but am also great at sales.
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> mike on tour said:
> 
> 
> > So Mike- are you saying that in your experience its not worth trying to set up as a photographer in Cyprus because its not financially viable or because you are already doing it and don't want competition? *;-)
> ...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> BabsM said:
> 
> 
> > mike on tour said:
> ...


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum.... and Cyprus eventually! Have you decided which area you are going to live in and where you will work?
> 
> BabsM


Hi babs

Yes i hope to be in larnaca, and want to work in the same area


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> photogirl said:
> 
> 
> > Wanted to say hi to all those who are out there in sunny cyprus. Am currently in Uk but intend to move out in a couple of years. Have much research and preparation to do in the meantime. Am having appartment built at present in cyprus. Looking forwards to moving in. Any helpful links where i can find info would be very welcome. I am a trained nurse, who changed proffession and i currently run my own photography business in the uk, am looking to come out and set up in cyprus, any feedback about this idea welcome. o specailise in weddings and portraits, but am also great at sales.
> ...


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> photogirl said:
> 
> 
> > Wanted to say hi to all those who are out there in sunny cyprus. Am currently in Uk but intend to move out in a couple of years. Have much research and preparation to do in the meantime. Am having appartment built at present in cyprus. Looking forwards to moving in. Any helpful links where i can find info would be very welcome. I am a trained nurse, who changed proffession and i currently run my own photography business in the uk, am looking to come out and set up in cyprus, any feedback about this idea welcome. o specailise in weddings and portraits, but am also great at sales.
> ...


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*Photography*



photogirl said:


> mike on tour said:
> 
> 
> > so mike
> ...


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks for that Mike


kimonas said:


> photogirl said:
> 
> 
> > I only have expereince of Cypriot photographyas a customer. Wedding photography is big business and there are a few very competative photographers and their assistants that cover them. The weddings over here can be huge (minimum 500 guests and often over a thousand and more). The photographers use state of the art digital equipment the team shadows the bride and groom for the preparations for the ceremony, the church ceremony (they fuss around the priest often getting in the way) and they cover the wedding receptions outside the church - where the guests have light refreshments and often whole villages turn out to give money to the groom in a wedding line-out which can take several hours as individuals congratulate the couple and their in-laws. They then move on to the Wedding Dinner which is usually held at a hotel or resort (rarely at home) where a few hundred close friends and family have a wedding party, sit down meal, first dance, live music, cut the cake, drink their champagne and let their hair down. The photographer is expected to get shots of the whole thing and discusses at great length who the favourite aunts are, who they should photograph dancing, who to avoid etc. so knowledge of Greek would be essential. The job will take pretty much all day - the photographer will take several thousand photos and present the top 300 or so as an album at a set price. (I think we paid around 700Cyp pounds a few years ago).
> ...


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

kimonas said:


> photogirl said:
> 
> 
> > I only have expereince of Cypriot photographyas a customer. Wedding photography is big business and there are a few very competative photographers and their assistants that cover them. The weddings over here can be huge (minimum 500 guests and often over a thousand and more). The photographers use state of the art digital equipment the team shadows the bride and groom for the preparations for the ceremony, the church ceremony (they fuss around the priest often getting in the way) and they cover the wedding receptions outside the church - where the guests have light refreshments and often whole villages turn out to give money to the groom in a wedding line-out which can take several hours as individuals congratulate the couple and their in-laws. They then move on to the Wedding Dinner which is usually held at a hotel or resort (rarely at home) where a few hundred close friends and family have a wedding party, sit down meal, first dance, live music, cut the cake, drink their champagne and let their hair down. The photographer is expected to get shots of the whole thing and discusses at great length who the favourite aunts are, who they should photograph dancing, who to avoid etc. so knowledge of Greek would be essential. The job will take pretty much all day - the photographer will take several thousand photos and present the top 300 or so as an album at a set price. (I think we paid around 700Cyp pounds a few years ago).
> ...


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

photogirl said:


> kimonas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

photogirl said:


> kimonas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hiya Photo Girl*

Yup i am a Photog ! But am told i am not allowed to 'advertise ' on Threads and my long reply last week was ' pulled ' - so can only suggest you phone up a few snappers and find out for your self !

N.B. to those who saw my Thread - Sorry but i have more than enough work on already and use this Forum to relax - so I AM NOT ADVERTISING and will NOT do any weddings for members OK ?
Good Luck - Mike


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

BabsM said:


> photogirl said:
> 
> 
> > Larnaca is in the Republic of Cyprus not Northern Cyprus
> ...


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Soz Photo Gal - that would be considered Advertising myself on a Forum !

Why not e-mail a few Photographers / Hotels and ask for details ?

regards - Mike


----------

